# Capt. Nathan's Whys and Why Nots of Fishing Video 6; Seadrift/POC, TX. 12/4/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

On a navigational trip this week I had a client ask, how did I learn so much about the bottom, and what it does?
My reply was, I paid attention to what my feet were feeling as I was wading. So, the topic of the week is mental mapping of the bottom.


----------

